# Automator



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (4 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous

Je cherche le moyen de copier automatiquement le fichier VIDEO_TS d'un DVD lors de son insersion afin de faciliter l'archivage de mes 500 DVD. J'ai cr&#233;&#233; une aplication automator que j'ai program&#233; pour s'&#233;x&#233;cut&#233; a chaque insersion d'un DVD  (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;mes/CD & DVD) qui apr&#232;s avoir rentrer le nom du dvd s'ex&#233;cute automaiquement. Mais je n'arive pas a cr&#233;er un alias vers le lecteur DVD comme on le ferait sur Windows. Cetr alias me permetteraide d&#233;crir a automator le dossier &#224; copier.  


Sur la capture "Image DVD" est un dossier, dont j'ai chang&#233; l'icone, qui qe sutue sur mon disque dur externe











Toute autre sujestion pour arriver a mes fins est bienvenu

PS : Je ne veux pas cr&#233;er d'images disque


MErci d'avance a toute la communaut&#233;


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

Je pense que le point de montage de chaque DVD est d&#233;fini &#224; partir de son nom, donc qu'il est &#233;minemment variable. Pour autant, il doit pouvoir &#234;tre identifi&#233; assez ais&#233;ment.
Peut-&#234;tre serait-il plus simple d'&#233;crire un script (_bash_, PERL ou autre) qui sera lanc&#233; par ton machin automator.

Dans tous les cas, sache que copier les VIDEO_TS n&#233;cessitera l'usage d'un programme passant outre les &#233;l&#233;ments de protection des DVDs : une simple copie ne marchera &#233;videmment pas.


----------

